# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türk Ordusunun PKK Operasyonları

## bozok

*TüRK ORDUSUNUN PKK OPERASYONLARI*


üatışmanın süresini uzatan, isyancıların ya da teröristlerin askeri kabiliyetleri değil, kararlılık ve yenme iradesidir. Demokratik ülkelerin terörist örgütlerle aynı seviyede kararlılıklarının olması neredeyse imkansızdır.

1979’da Suriye ve Lübnan’da PKK kamplarının kurulması ile başlayan düşük yoğunluklu çatışmanın, Doğu ile Batı arasındaki daha büyük bir savaşın “savaş alanını” teşkil ettiğini tartışmaktadır. PKK, Türkiye’yi terk edip Suriye ve Lübnan topraklarında kamplarını kurmuş olmakla Orta Doğu ve Doğu-Batı ihtilafının bir parçası olmuştur. Suriye’nin PKK’ya desteği, başlıca gayesi bir NATO ülkesi olan Türkiye’nin altındaki toprağı oymak olan Moskova tarafından uygun bulunmuş, tasvip edilmiştir. (30)

Suriye ve İran sistematik olarak Türkiye’de terörizmi desteklemiştir. Dolaylı ve ilan edilmemiş bir savaşı yürütmüş, NATO üyesi bir ülke ile girişilecek bir savaşın potansiyel olarak feci sonuçlarından kaçınarak, bunun yerine Türkiye’nin elinde bulundurduğu askeri ve siyasi güç avantajını ortadan kaldıracak bir stratejiyi devreye sokmuşlardır. Suriye ve İran PKK tarafından yürütülen geniş ve önceden tahmin edilmez bir askeri eylemler, paramiliter eylemler ve sabotajlar yelpazesinde, Türkiye’ye karşı asimetrik bir tehdit teşkil etme aracı olarak PKK’yı başarıyla kullanmıştır.

PKK’nın başarısının ardında yatan en önemli sebep, Türk hükümetlerinin, Suriye ve İran’a karşı savaş tehdidi kullanmak suretiyle PKK’ya destek vermekten caydırmaktaki iktidarsızlıkları ve kararsızlıkları olmuştur. (31)

Bazı aşırı sol Türk örgütleri de 1970’lerde Türkiye’deki siyasi sahnenin saldırgan unsurlarından olan PKK’nın hedefleri haline geldiler. Bununla birlikte saldırılarının merkezinde Kürt örgütleri bulunmaktaydı. Bu siyasi stratejinin nedeni, ücalan’ın bağımsız bir “Kürt Devleti”nin önündeki başlıca engelin Türk Devleti değil, güya Kürtlerin aklını karıştırmakta olan diğer Kürt örgütleri olduğuna dair inancına dayanıyordu. (35)

PKK’nın aşiretlere saldırı kararı bu aşiretlerle PKK arasında, şanlıurfa yöresinde kanlı çatışmalara yol açtı. Aşiretler PKK’ya itaat etmeyi ya da geri çekilmeyi reddettiler ve güçlü bir direniş gösterdiler. Güvenlik kuvvetleri bu çarpışmalarda, PKK’ya karşı savaşan devlet yanlısı aşiretlere destek için dahi yer almadılar. (1970’lerin ikinci yarısı 36)

Türkiye’de 12 Eylül darbesinden kısa bir süre önce, muhtemelen Bulgar gizli servisi tarafından uyarılmış olan ücalan, Türkiye’den ayrılmaya karar verdi. Suriye’ye geçti ve Hafız Esat’ın kardeşi Cemil Esat aracılığı ile ve Suriye gizli servisi ile temas kurdu. Aslında PKK ile Suriye gizli servisi arasındaki ilişki, ücalan’ın şam’a varışından önce kurulmuştu. Bazı resmi kaynaklara göre, PKK, 1978’de şam’la ortak bir operasyonla, Kahramanmaraş’ta Sünnilerle Aleviler arasında kitlesel çatışmaları provoke etmişti. (37-38)

Suriye İran ve Irak’ın Türkiye ile stratejik sorunları vardı. Yunanistan ve Güney Kıbrıs Türkiye’nin 1974 Kıbrıs’a müdahalesi yüzünden Türkiye ile örtülü bir savaş içerisindeydi. Sovyetler Birliği de NATO ülkelerini çökertici hareketlere her zaman destek vermişti. üzetle, PKK’nın komşu ülkelerin desteği ile Türkiye’deki silahlı eylemleri başlatması için uluslararası iklim müsaitti.

PKK’nın Kuzey Irak’ta yerleşmek için, bölgeyi kontrolünde tutan Mesut Barzani’nin KDP’sinden izin alması gerekiyordu. Suriye Devlet Başkanı Hafız Esat, Türkiye’nin tepkisinden çekinmekte olan Barzani’yi PKK’nın Kuzey Irak’a yerleşmesine müsaade etmesi için ikna etti.

Suriye-Irak sınır hattı boyunca bazı PKK mensupları Irak askerlerince öldürüldü. Sonuçta İran devreye girdi ve Suriye’den yardım taşıyan İran kargo uçakları, PKK’nın önde gelenlerini İran’a hava yoluyla götürdü ve Kuzey Irak’a oradan sızmalarına yardımcı oldu. (43)

Temmuz 1983’te şam’da, ücalan ile Barzani arasında “KDP ile PKK arasında Dayanışma İlkeleri” üzerine bir anlaşmaya varıldı. Barzani, faşist bir ülke ve Türk halkının düşmanı olarak tanımladığı Türkiye’ye karşı PKK’ya desteğini bildirdi. PKK ayrıca ASALA ile “Ermeni-Kürt Devleti” kurmak için deklarasyon imzalamıştır. (48)
Askeri önlemler, hükümet tarafından uygun bir politik strateji benimsenmediği için başarılı bir Düşük Yoğunluklu üatışma stratejisi oluşturulamamıştır. Ayrıca üzal hükümetleri 1980’lerin sonuna kadar TSK’nın DYü’da ihtiyaç duyduğu silahlanma, teçhizat konusunda gereken kaynak aktarımlarını yapmamıştır. Türkiye’nin PKK ile mücadelede ciddi harcamalar yapması 1990’ların başında başlamıştır. (54)
25-30 Ekim 1986 tarihleri arasında Beka Vadisinde PKK’nın üçüncü Kongresi toplandı. Bu Kongre, ücalan’ın 1984-86 periyodundaki başarısızlıklarından hayati dersler çıkarmış olması bakımından PKK için dönüm noktası oldu. 

ARGK asker toplamak üzere toplu kaçırma kampanyasına başladı. Kaçırılan gençlerin aileleri, terörist örgüte yiyecek, giyecek, barınak ve giysi temin etmeye kendilerini mecbur hissetmeye başladılar. üocuklarına kötü davranılmasından korkuyorlardı. üocukları güvenlik güçleri tarafından öldürülen aileler de artık PKK’ya destek veriyordu. Devlet halkın akıl ve yüreğiyle çarpışmak zorundaydı. Tüm bunlar olurken Ankara, ülkedeki durum hakkında gerçekleri hem içerde hem de dışarıda, izah etmeyi ihmal etmişti.

1986 ilkbaharında Ege Denizinde yaşanan Türk-Yunan gerginliği üzerine TSK’nın seçkin birliklerinden iki tugay bu bölgeye sevk edildi. Bunun neticesinde teröristler İran sınırından Türkiye’ye rahatlıkla sızabildiler. (62-65)

PKK 1986 yılında bir katliam politikası izleyerek, korku ve aynı zamanda saygı yaratmayı amaçladı. (66)

Bir olağanüstü hal durumunun bütünüyle kapsadığı bölge ile ilgili yasal çerçevenin yetersiz oluşu, PKK’nın gelecek yıllarda kat edeceği başarıların altında yatan ana sebeplerden biriydi. Olaganüstü Hal Yasası stratejik bir başarısızlıktı ve ANAP Hükümetinin o zamanlar DYü’nın gerçek mahiyetini anlamadığının en büyük kanıtıydı. (69)

Turgut üzal Saddam Hüseyin’i masum insanları katletmekle suçlamıştır. Bağdat Türk topraklarında Kürtlerin izini sürmek için Ankara’nın iznini istediğinde Türkiye, (İran Irak savaşından sonra) bu istemi reddedip, bunun yerine Kürt sığınmacılara koruma sağlamıştır. Ankara Irak’ın Kuzey Irak’ta denetimini yeniden sağlamış olduğu gerekçesiyle, artık Türkiye’nin sınır ötesi operasyon düzenlemeye ihtiyacı olmadığını ileri sürmüştür. (Irak’ın da Türkiye’de aynı talepte bulunur düşüncesiyle 1988) Böylelikle sınır ötesi operasyonlar 1991 yılına kadar sona erdirilmiştir. KDP peşmergelerince bu operasyonlar esnasında boşaltılan topraklar, sonradan Irak güçlerince desteklenen PKK’lı teröristler tarafından ele geçirilmiştir. (75)
Daha önce Bağdat’la güvenlik anlaşmasını yenilemek istemeyen Ankara, Kuzey Irak’ın PKK için güvenli bir liman haline gelmesi ile birlikte böyle bir anlaşmaya gereksinim duymaktaydı. Türk ordusu PKK yataklarını vuramıyordu ve PKK da bölgede yaygın bir ağ oluşturmakta bu durumdan yararlanıyordu. Bu amaçla Başbakan Yıldırım Akbulut 5-7 Nisan 1990 tarihinde Bağdat’a bir ziyarette bulundu ve Saddam Hüseyin’e iki ülkenin bir anlaşmaya varmasını teklif etti. Saddam Hüseyin bu öneriyi reddetti. (84)

Türk güvenlik kuvvetleri mültecilere yardım için çalışırken (1. Körfez krizi sonrası) doğan boşluğu PKK Türkiye’ye sızma ve operasyonlar için çok iyi değerlendirmiştir. PKK Irak ordusuna bağlı tümenlerin Mart 1991’de Kuzey Irak’tan çekilirken terk etmiş oldukları silahları devralmışlardı. Ateş gücünü arttırdıktan sonra Irak-Türkiye sınırları boyunca tamamıyla sağlam bir denetim kurabilecek ve Kuzey Irak’ta (KDP’ye destek vermiş olan Iraklı Kürtlerin) boşaltılmış olan köylere el koyabilecek durumdaydı. (86-87)

PKK’nın 1990’ların başındaki silahlı saldırılarında mesafe almasına destek sağlayan bir diğer önemli unsur da Ermenistan’ın bağımsızlığıdır. (88)

PKK kaçakçılığı önlemek amacıyla dizayn edilmiş zayıf hedef konumundaki karakollara saldırarak etkinliğini arttırmaya başladı. (90)

Seçim sonrasında HEP Mecliste kendi grubunu oluşturmak için ittifaktan ayrılırken SHP de HEP milletvekillerinin dışardan desteklediği bir hükümet kurmak üzere Süleyman Demirel’in liderliğindeki DYP ile bir koalisyon oluşturdu. Güvenlik güçlerinin en çok morale ihtiyacı olduğu dönemde “Kürt realitesini tanıdığını açıklayan” Başbakan Demirel ve yardımcısı İnönü askerlik süresini 15 aya indirerek, terörle mücadeleye ağır bir darbe vurmuşlardır. (94-95)

1993 yılı başındaki bu gelişmeler sonucunda (Kuzey Irak operasyonları ve Kuzey Irak’ta ortaya çıkan fiili Kürt Devletinden rahatsız olan Suriye’nin PKK’yı Bekaa’dan çıkarması), 1991’de gücünün doruğuna ulaşmış olan PKK’nın başı ciddi biçimde dertteydi. PKK 1992-93 kışını eksikliklerini telafi etmeye harcadı ve 1993 baharında da yeniden gruplaşmak, silahlanmak ve kadrolarını yeniden yetiştirmek üzere bir ateşkes ilan etti. Ankara ateşkesi resmi olarak tanımayı reddetti; ancak yine de bir bekle ve gör yaklaşımını benimseyerek askeri faaliyetlerini azalttı. Oysa bu dönem Türkiye açısından özellikle Türkiye içinde yoğun bir askeri operasyon yapmak için altın değerindeydi. (108-110)

PKK’yı ortadan kaldırmaya kesin kararlı olan Türk Ordusu, top yekun savaş konseptini kabul ettikten sonra Ağustos 1993 ayı itibarı ile tehdit önceliğini değiştirdi. (Yunanistan yerine PKK) Operasyonlarda alan hakimiyeti güçlü bir şekilde uygulamaya konulmuş, PKK’dan temizlenen alanlara iç güvenlik taburları yerleşerek sürekli hareket ile bir daha bölgeye dönmelerine izin vermemişlerdir.(117,121)
PKK terör örgütü ücalan’ın yakalanmasından sonra geçen iki yılı Türkiye-AB ilişkilerindeki gelişmeleri izleyerek ve etkilemeye çalışarak geçirdi. AB, tam üyelik süreci vaadi ile PKK’nın birçok siyasi talebini AB talebi olarak Türkiye’nin gündemine taşındı. Bu talepler Türkiye tarafından AB Uyum Yasaları çerçevesinde kabul edildi. (160)

Abdullah ücalan’ın idam edilme ihtimalinin ortadan kaldırılması ile birlikte PKK rahatlamıştır. ürgüt, daha yoğun bir eylem sürecini başlatmak konusunda önündeki en büyük engelin kalktığını görmüştür. 16 Ocak 2003’te Diyarbakır kırsalında operasyonda 12 teröristin öldürülmesi üzerine misilleme adı ile 27 Ocak 2003’de şırnak/İdil’de bir er şehit edildi. PKK, 12 şubat 2003’de bir açıklama yaparak başlangıç tarihi açıklamadan “Meşru Savunma Savaşı” ilan etti. ürgüt yeni askeri-politik stratejide ücalan’ın serbest bırakılması süreci ve siyasal ayaklanmaları kesintiye uğratmayacak bir meşru savunma strateji izleneceği bildirildi. (161)

şubat 2007 MGK toplantısında Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt, AKP hükümetinin önüne KDP-PKK bağlantısı ile ilgili somut deliller koymasına rağmen AKP hükümeti Barzani ile diplomatik ilişkiler konusunda ısrar etti. PKK’nın terör eylemleri buna rağmen Mart ve Nisan 2007’de de devam etti. (163)

Unutulmamalıdır ki Suriye ve İran tek bir mermi atmaksızın ya da tek bir tankını dahi yerinden kımıldatmaksızın NATO’nun en büyük ikinci ordusunu geçen on beş yıl zarfında kısmi olarak seferberlik halinde tutabilmiş ve binlerce mensubunu yitirmesine yol açabilmiştir. Bu, asimetrik tehdidin ne kadar etkili olabileceğinin en mükemmel örneklerinden birisidir. (167)

Türkiye örneği, açık ve net bir politik strateji olmadığında dahi, mücadeleyi askeri olarak kazanmanın yine de imkan dahilinde olduğunu göstermektedir. PKK’nın argümanlarına karşılıkta bulunacak bir konsepte halen sahip olmayan Türk siyasetçileri PKK’nın yenilgiye uğratılmasındaki askeri başarıyı yok etmişlerdir. (169)
Türkiye’de yaşanan mevcut sürecin devamı halinde ülkemizin dar kapsamlı bir iç çatışmaya sürüklenme ihtimali artabilir. Birinci dinamik, AB sürecinde devletin stratejik çözülmesi ve kendisini koruma yeteneğini yitirmesidir. AB bilinçli bir şekilde Türkiye’nin etnik merkezli bir federal yapıya doğru evrilmesini desteklemektedir. İç savaşın üçüncü dinamiği AKP’nin Kürt stratejisidir. Bunun üç ayağı vardır.

Bürokrasinin yapılan etnik kökenli atamalarla devletin Kürtçüleştirilmesi, ekonomik alanda Kürtçü sermayenin önünü açarak ekonominin Kürtçüleştirilmesi ve mafyanın Kürtçüleştirilmesidir. İç savaşın dördüncü dinamiğini ise Kuzey Irak’ta geliştirilen Kürt devleti oluşturuyor. (170-171) 7.8.2010

* 
ümit üZDAğ (Pegasus Yayınları 4. Baskı 2007)


www.kutluyol.org
*

----------

